# Lengthy YouTube Videos



## Judge Spear (Dec 11, 2012)

I kind of want some longer entertaining videos from YouTube to play while I'm working. Got any 20 minute vids? Something that has more talking than visual things and of course is interesting. There's only so many times I can watch Novascience Now, Nintoaster Instructional Video, and AVGN's Action 52 review. I suck at finding stuff on this damn site.

What are your favorites if you have any?


----------



## Bitmap 0 (Dec 11, 2012)

You could always watch a TAS (Time Assisted Speedrun) of a video game. Youtube has lots of them and most of them are pretty entertaining.


----------



## Heliophobic (Dec 11, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> Got any 20 minute vids?



_Only_ twenty minutes?


----------



## aqxsl (Dec 11, 2012)

i'm in the same boat as you

i usually listen to music, but i can only take so much before needing something else (8+ hours a day working on a machine, fuck my life man)

Two Best Friends Play is a great Let's Play channel.  They've been posting daily videos as of late, so there's always something fresh

otherwise, ever try podcasts?


----------



## Zenia (Dec 11, 2012)

I'd check out Crash Course. ... If you wanna learn things. They have a series on history and biology. They have just started Literature and Ecology. The videos are by Hank and John Green and are entertaining.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 11, 2012)

Do you have a preference for certain games or vids? (More RPG or sandbox or whatnot.)


----------



## Teal (Dec 12, 2012)

Nostalgia Critic or maybe lemongrab screaming for 25 minutes...

Or 100 hours of Nyan Cat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 12, 2012)

Saliva said:


> _Only_ twenty minutes?



Can be longer.



TMBlitzK said:


> You could always watch a TAS (Time Assisted Speedrun) of a video game. Youtube has lots of them and most of them are pretty entertaining.



But that's more visual than audio. I'm looking for something with more speaking than anything. About as much as you'd hear in a How It's Made episode. I should specify that in the OP if I haven't.
I want these for when I'm drawing or working.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 12, 2012)

Try a radio program, people will upload entire (daily) shows. Howard Stern's is the most famous, but there are many others.


----------



## Taralack (Dec 12, 2012)

Totalbiscuit and Tobuscus do some pretty good long-ish stuff. But of course it's up to your preference, they're both mostly gaming videos.


----------



## Zerig (Dec 14, 2012)

I usually wouldn't bump a two day old thread, but I really need to share this, and I remembered this thread.

It's the fucking strangest youtube channel I've ever found, and every video is hours long.

Here's your lengthy videos, OP, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXHYCFnkoJ8


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Dec 14, 2012)

Zerig said:


> I usually wouldn't bump a two day old thread, but I really need to share this, and I remembered this thread.
> 
> It's the fucking strangest youtube channel I've ever found, and every video is hours long.
> 
> Here's your lengthy videos, OP, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXHYCFnkoJ8


What the actual fuck. It's full of toy trains and weird like that. the internet is creepy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks guys. Keep em coming. I've got some requests from people and these will keep me sane while I draw them.


----------

